# what is this????



## Dewfus (Dec 2, 2020)

im quessing its for a food storage idk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 3, 2020)

What does the base look like?  Never seen a stoneware jar in that shape before.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2020)

Any marking at all?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Timelypicken (Dec 3, 2020)

I do t know why, but I’m thinking a butter container


----------



## J.R. Collector (Dec 5, 2020)

Dewfus said:


> im quessing its for a food storage idkView attachment 215071


Any markings or dots on the bottom?


----------



## Dewfus (Dec 9, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Any marking at all?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


no markings


----------

